# TAG Owners & Your Rides



## O'Murphy

TAG owners, what is your watch and what do you drive?!

For me - Carrera Day-Date and BMW 335i


----------



## forsberg

I love cars, but it's kind of a douchey post. Might as well ask what's everyone's net worth while you're at it


----------



## gts_2001

forsberg said:


> it's kind of a douchey post.


I agree!

Let's just say that we all drive entry level Hyundai models and call it good.

:-!:-!


----------



## surfguy

*I'll play*

Aquaracer + VW Jetta


----------



## O'Murphy

I personally feel there's a connection with watches and cars. If there are others who agree and want to see if there are any interesting relationships with car models then post. If not, feel free NOT to post and move on. 

Thanks.


----------



## seoulbrova

Entry level Hyundais look pretty good lately!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BHL

Nothing wrong with showing little bit of pride and passion for your watches and rides!

Several TAG Heuer watches + Audi A4


----------



## Gelo24

I agree. I have several TAGs but my favorite's the GC RS6 + Mini Cooper. :-!


----------



## NoleenELT

gts_2001 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Let's just say that we all drive entry level Hyundai models and call it good.
> 
> :-!:-!


Says the guy with a picture of his car as has avatar, and user name! :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Owner of many Tags myself and my ride is shown below:


----------



## gts_2001

NoleenELT said:


> Says the guy with a picture of his car as has avatar, and user name! :-d


The user name is my choice, like anyone else here. Maybe I own that car and maybe I don't. The point is that there's little use in starting a pissing match here because no matter who you are and what you have, there will always be someone out there who can piss longer, farther and with more force!

There are people on this site of all levels of education, lifestyles, careers and financial means. For the most part, it has been my observation that little flaunting goes on. In fact, I think that if the wealthier members did start flaunting their stuff, most would be offended and start whining like prepubescent little boys. To avoid hurt feelings (and you know there will be at least some) I chose to make the comment "Let's just say that we all drive entry level Hyundai models and call it good."

For now, regarding any rides that I may or may not have, any that are concerned can just speculate.

Those who want to be in the pissing match, happy pissing!

:-!:-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

There's a guy on this forum who happens to own a really nice black Porsche Carrera, he also owns a Tag Heuer Carrera lol... I don't want it to be a pissing match either, I live simply and enjoy my car deeply.


----------



## O'Murphy

I'm also not ashamed to say my other ride is a '94 Saturn. I usually strap on my Nixon or Luminox and throw the dog in the back.


----------



## BHL

gts_2001 said:


> The user name is my choice, like anyone else here. Maybe I own that car and maybe I don't. The point is that there's little use in starting a pissing match here because no matter who you are and what you have, there will always be someone out there who can piss longer, farther and with more force!
> 
> There are people on this site of all levels of education, lifestyles, careers and financial means. For the most part, it has been my observation that little flaunting goes on. In fact, I think that if the wealthier members did start flaunting their stuff, most would be offended and start whining like prepubescent little boys. To avoid hurt feelings (and you know there will be at least some) I chose to make the comment "Let's just say that we all drive entry level Hyundai models and call it good."
> 
> For now, regarding any rides that I may or may not have, any that are concerned can just speculate.
> 
> Those who want to be in the pissing match, happy pissing!
> 
> :-!:-!


LOL

Since all us share same passion and love for TAG Heuer watches - I assume that's why we post threads and replies here  - and it seems like quite a few of us are interested in cars as well, this thread to me seems like a good place to talk about and maybe show off little bit about our rides! No need to turn this into a pissing match and hope nobody gets his/her feelings hurt!


----------



## NoleenELT

gts_2001 said:


> The user name is my choice, like anyone else here. Maybe I own that car and maybe I don't.
> 
> etc etc etc


I was just making a joke, I thought that the smiley face conveyed that. Sorry if I offended. You must see the irony though, at least a little bit.

I can see how one might find the purpose of this thread could be for one to brag about how awesome that they think their car is. At the same time, I love cars, so I don't have a problem with looking at pictures of them. As long as the tone is not derogatory towards others, what's the problem? If you don't like it, don't read it.

I realize it's a watch forum, but in general, what's the difference between telling people that you own a BMW (or a Porsche, or a Viper), and telling people that you just bought a $XXXXX Rolex?


----------



## D1JBS

gts_2001 said:


> Those who want to be in the pissing match, happy pissing!


New thread: 'TAG Owners & How Far U Can Piss'

I have three TAGs, an old Heuer Yacht Timer and can piss 3.8m with the wind to my back. Do I win?


----------



## gts_2001

D1JBS said:


> New thread: 'TAG Owners & How Far U Can Piss'
> 
> I have three TAGs, an old Heuer Yacht Timer and can piss 3.8m with the wind to my back. Do I win?


If you can piss 3.8m _into _the wind, then you _do win!_

:-!:-!


----------



## enricodepaoli

a true passion will always win dollar value. I personally like my TAGs better than any other watch, no matter the price. I like my classic Mercedes better than any Rolls Royce, and I like my Parker pens better than anything more expensive. There is no question about the relationship between watches and cars. They exist ! Even if it's about passion only. Like anything else in life, things can be used for the good and for the bad... having said that, I think this is a very cool thread, and it can indeed be used that way !


----------



## enricodepaoli

1996 Mercedes-Benz C180
1983 Mercedes-Benz 280SL
1991 Diamond Back ascent ex - mountain bike


----------



## surfguy

r u joking? u started the match by dissing an innocent newbie post.



gts_2001 said:


> If you can piss 3.8m _into _the wind, then you _do win!_
> 
> :-!:-!


----------



## D1JBS

surfguy said:


> r u joking? u started the match by dissing an innocent newbie post.


This is a cool thread! I'm just a competitive type, so spent an hour in the yard with five gallons of drinking water and my wife armed with a tape measure. 3.82m. Now I'm dehydrated...need a lie down...

As for TAGs and cars...there is always likely to be a connection, TAG have a stronger link with motorsports than any other watch brand. I'm a total petrolhead and also love my TAGs (especially the motor racing classics). My ride posted below...and the origin of my profile name revealed...


----------



## mykii

Wow, digging the Aston Martin! |>

I don't think anyone has _anything_ on my ride, though . Call me arrogant, but it takes pure _badass-ery _to pull this look off whilst wearing my TAG. b-)


----------



## underpar

forsberg said:


> I love cars, but it's kind of a douchey post. Might as well ask what's everyone's net worth while you're at it


LOL. If you think this is bad, go to the Omega forum where there is a 10 page thread where everyone has a planet ocean and a BMW. It will make you think twice about buying a planet ocean.


----------



## nakedjohnny

Own a Black Monaco Chrono driving a Mustang, just a V6


----------



## enricodepaoli

underpar said:


> LOL. If you think this is bad, go to the Omega forum where there is a 10 page thread where everyone has a planet ocean and a BMW. It will make you think twice about buying a planet ocean.


hahahaha perfect. Probably like "Rolex and Mercedes". I feel quite good driving an MB wearing a TAG 

The BMX post above is AMAZING !!! I used to do BMX when I was an early teen. I now have had a Diamond Back mountain bike for 19 years ! Ride it almost everyday.


----------



## at2011

mykii said:


> Wow, digging the Aston Martin! |>
> 
> I don't think anyone has _anything_ on my ride, though . Call me arrogant, but it takes pure _badass-ery _to pull this look off whilst wearing my TAG. b-)
> 
> View attachment 392385


Is that a Miyagi Turbo?...


----------



## Keaman

underpar said:


> LOL. If you think this is bad, go to the Omega forum where there is a 10 page thread where everyone has a planet ocean and a BMW. It will make you think twice about buying a planet ocean.


Ha, yeah I was kinda put off by the Omega/BMW connection. But if that's your cup of tea, good on you. Personally I'm a Volvo guy so I'm definitely not out to impress _anyone._ I just love my Volvo b-)


----------



## Guest

Here's my "ride", literally. This is worth more than my current car, as is my mountain bike, so I thought it was more deserving of being posted. I was going to buy a new car last year but watches got in the way :-! My car gets me around so that's all that matters to me. Cheers.


----------



## MRCS

I'll play....For what it's worth, I've seen this exact thread in the Omega forum and the Cafe too. I don't think it's a stretch to relate watches and cars.

two TAGs, listed in sig.....

















And here's my prized possession....It's a 2008 C6 'vette, 6-speed manual, Z51 suspension and a little extra belt-driven motivation bolted to the front of the motor. :-!


----------



## rage2

Cars and watches are my 2 obsessions. I change cars on a yearly basis. My current garage consists of these 2 beasts right now...

Summer, CLK 63 AMG Black Series, the F1 safety car from the 06/07 season, LE of 500 pieces ;-)


















Winter, C63 AMG:


















Both together:









My last car that I dearly miss, sold it 6 months ago because I ran out of garage space. BMW M3 HPF Turbo (750hp):



























As for my TAGs, too many to list...


----------



## BHL

rage2 said:


> Cars and watches are my 2 obsessions. I change cars on a yearly basis. My current garage consists of these 2 beasts right now...
> 
> Summer, CLK 63 AMG Black Series, the F1 safety car from the 06/07 season, LE of 500 pieces ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter, C63 AMG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last car that I dearly miss, sold it 6 months ago because I ran out of garage space. BMW M3 HPF Turbo (750hp):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my TAGs, too many to list...


Sick cars man. Awesome!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: I'll play*



surfguy said:


> Aquaracer + VW Jetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Damn nice pic!!! One of my top 5 designs currently available......simple, elegant, easy to read.....I like the big date quartz look!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Sunday:










Monday thru Thursday:










Friday:










Saturday:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

More cool stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## mykii

Ok, ok. After seeing all the posts from Rage2 and Wisconsin Proud, about watches and now cars, I have to ask. What the heck do you guys do for a living? You lads have the coolest toys, and i'm thinking its time for a career change ;-).


----------



## FiftyFathoms

I'm in the two-wheel minority also.


----------



## enricodepaoli

WP, are you a car salesman in Beverly Hills ??? :-d


----------



## enricodepaoli

*My turn*


----------



## NoleenELT

*Re: My turn*

Cheap TAG, cheap BMW...in case anyone was afraid I might piss too far.

My every day car is a 98 Civic with 185k. Probably worth less than most of your watches, but gets 40mpg...almost as efficient as an automatic watch!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: My turn*



NoleenELT said:


> Cheap TAG, cheap BMW...in case anyone was afraid I might piss too far.
> 
> My every day car is a 98 Civic with 185k. Probably worth less than most of your watches, but gets 40mpg...almost as efficient as an automatic watch!


If big numbers is the only thing that matters, we shouldn't be on this forum. We should go on the Audemars Piguet, Patek Phiilippe or Vacheron Constantin one !


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

LOL! Enrico, I just happen to live near Road America, one of the best race tracks in the world.


































My family hauler....2010 Mazda CX9.......(my real car)


----------



## enricodepaoli

what a cool view you get !! But your Mazda looks so shiny. They are good cars.

(Gave up on the "EP" ??) lol



Wisconsin Proud said:


> LOL! Enrico, I just happen to live near Road America, one of the best race tracks in the world.
> 
> My family hauler....2010 Mazda CX9.......(my real car)


----------



## BHL

Man this is such a cool thread


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: My turn*



NoleenELT said:


> Cheap TAG, cheap BMW...in case anyone was afraid I might piss too far.
> 
> My every day car is a 98 Civic with 185k. Probably worth less than most of your watches, but gets 40mpg...almost as efficient as an automatic watch!


These are great pictures ! Nice car and watch.


----------



## enigma01

My first post here, but I am no stranger to TAG Heuer. 

I already have a Kirium and a Carrera Chrono, and just purchased Carrera Day-Date from Rob @ Topper. Since the Carrera DD is in transit, I am posting the picture I got from Rob 

As for the cars, my two beloved M's: M3 taken in Barvaria during my European Delivery vacation, and Z4 M Couple in San Diego.

I am still new to collecting watches and looking forward to learning more from the wonderful community here.


----------



## O'Murphy

enigma01 said:


> My first post here, but I am no stranger to TAG Heuer.
> 
> I already have a Kirium and a Carrera Chrono, and just purchased Carrera Day-Date from Rob @ Topper. Since the Carrera DD is in transit, I am posting the picture I got from Rob
> 
> As for the cars, my two beloved M's: M3 taken in Barvaria during my European Delivery vacation, and Z4 M Couple in San Diego.
> 
> I am still new to collecting watches and looking forward to learning more from the wonderful community here.


My dream is to do a delivery! Congrats! Also, love the DD.


----------



## enigma01

O'Murphy said:


> My dream is to do a delivery! Congrats! Also, love the DD.


Thanks!

That was my 3rd European Delivery, and it's a wonderful experience (where in the US can you legally drive 140mph in your brand new car!). After your first delivery, there is no going back 

Now that I have two expensive hobbies instead of one, I may need to make McD's my regular food joint.


----------



## DerekLorimer

I usually catch a bus so I guess I have the most expensive daily transport here.


----------



## Monocrom

gts_2001 said:


> Those who want to be in the pissing match, happy pissing!
> 
> :-!:-!




All in good fun. No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## rage2

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Friday:


I'll call your 288 GTO and raise you an F40, F50, and an Enzo!










OK these 3 aren't mine, I just have some friends that love cars. ;-)

I shot some of my watches with some cool cars last year:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/tags-sports-cars-381071.html


----------



## NoleenELT

rage2 said:


> I'll call your 288 GTO and raise you an F40, F50, and an Enzo!
> 
> OK these 3 aren't mine, I just have some friends that love cars. ;-)
> 
> I shot some of my watches with some cool cars last year:


If that's the game we are playing...

(now I guess it's a photo pissing match  )


----------



## enricodepaoli

mine are not overpowered, but are real, and paid for !



NoleenELT said:


> If that's the game we are playing...
> 
> (now I guess it's a photo pissing match  )


----------



## LakeCityTN

I'll throw a slight twist into my answer: Aquaracer 300m auto black bezel, 2008 Nissan Altima on the road and a 1991 Carver 525 Montego cabin cruiser on the water. I love cars but boats are my true passion!


----------



## notoriousbigs

We have some serious car enthusiasts on this forum.

Here's my contribution:

Car
MB GLK 350







Watch
Tag Heuer Grand Carrera
Tag Heuer Carrera









Sorry for the poor image quality. Taken with my iPhone.


----------



## chiko323

I have a link calibre 6 and my car is an 89 Mercedes SL
My dad has a Tag 2000 (I think) and he drives a Cadillac STS sedan


----------



## enricodepaoli

needles to say, I'm loving to see some Mercedes here... a nice G class, notoriousbigs !

chiko, post a picture of your SL ! I have a 1983 280SL !


----------



## spvwolfy




----------



## JohnInMinnesota

My favorite ride, and my inherited Tag 2000 Classic which is on my workbench being overhauled right now.


----------



## chiko323

enricodepaoli said:


> chiko, post a picture of your SL ! I have a 1983 280SL !












Here it is, I didn't actually take this pic because I'm not near my car, but it's the same year/color.


----------



## enricodepaoli

wow !! This is the last year of the R107 body !! Beautiful car !! Nice color !!



chiko323 said:


> Here it is, I didn't actually take this pic because I'm not near my car, but it's the same year/color.


----------



## calibre 11

Vintage Heuers aren't the only thing that I love from the 1970s..



















But this doesn't like to be driven daily, so for the commute, I have this one (not my photo, but same model/ colour):


----------



## enricodepaoli

David, I had a 1977 Alfa Romeo Spider. That car left me amazing memories.


----------



## calibre 11

enricodepaoli said:


> David, I had a 1977 Alfa Romeo Spider. That car left me amazing memories.


They're great cars...often frustrating, but always fun.


----------



## enricodepaoli

calibre 11 said:


> They're great cars...often frustrating, but always fun.


David, I know this is what they are famous for. But I guess I was lucky... after searching many SLs and Sipders, I came to the conclusion that the Mercedes were not for my pocket then. The Alfas were either restored and costing a fortune or pretty thrashed. So I decided to buy an 80's BMW and I went to a lot in LA to see one. When I got there, I looked at the 325i they had and it did jot say much to me... So I took a walk at the huge lot and I see the tip of a white car back far away from where I was with the sales guy. I asked him what that car was and he said I would not want that. It was an old "italian something" that was not worth anything. I started the little Alfa and it ran awfully. I ended up buyimg the thing for 1500 dollars on my Credit Card !! I called a friend that had an Alfa and I ended up driving it straight to this home shop of an italian guy... He tuned the mechanical injection in a twist. My beloved Alfa was my daily driver for a full year and I have the best memories of it.

A funny thing : LA is the Mecca of the automobile, and still, it was rare if arrived back home one single day without someone rolling windows down at a red light to congrat me for the Alfa Romeo ! The car never stopped with me while I had it.

Excuse any typos.. iPhone.


----------



## calibre 11

You must have bought one of the Spiders built on a Wednesday!

I bought my 1750 from its original owner and was feeling pretty good about myself- driving home in my vintage Alfa. I stopped at a traffic light in a hip part of town and this amazingly beautiful girl said "wow, nice car" as she walked across in front of me. Imagine how good this car was going to be for me...I'd only had it for 30 mins and already it was working its magic.

Never, ever, ever happended again. Oh, and its never happened with a watch either


----------



## enricodepaoli

I guess I have been lucky then ! My Alfa was a hit! In fact, all the cars I have had. My 1986 red Camaro Z28 (had it in 1992-1993). My 1993 black Honda Civic CRX ( jap version of the DelSol. Had it in 1996-2002). My 1977 Alfa Spider (in 2001). And my two Mercedes. A 1983 280SL and a 1996 C180. Metalic gray and Pearl Black respectively. Had them for about eight years now.

They have always caught some attention. I guess my TAG 2000 classic auto has, too. You know, I really enjoy having something that matches my style and personality, no matter it's price, and therefore it looks good with you. That is much cooler than havimg something that attracts attention just because it's expensive.



calibre 11 said:


> You must have bought one of the Spiders built on a Wednesday!
> 
> I bought my 1750 from its original owner and was feeling pretty good about myself- driving home in my vintage Alfa. I stopped at a traffic light in a hip part of town and this amazingly beautiful girl said "wow, nice car" as she walked across in front of me. Imagine how good this car was going to be for me...I'd only had it for 30 mins and already it was working its magic.
> 
> Never, ever, ever happended again. Oh, and its never happened with a watch either


----------



## enricodepaoli

By the way, this white Alfa of yours is one of the most beautiful designs ever.


----------



## rage2

calibre 11 said:


> Oh, and its never happened with a watch either


I live in a city of gold diggers, and my brother borrows my flashier watches with stones to the clubs, and is usually able to sucker a girl home with him lol.


----------



## BHL

This is so true. Too many gold diggers living in our city :-d.


----------



## enricodepaoli

rage2 said:


> I live in a city of gold diggers, and my brother borrows my flashier watches with stones to the clubs, and is usually able to sucker a girl home with him lol.


What city is that ?


----------



## IS300STeeZ

There are some very nice cars and watches in here!


----------



## enricodepaoli

IS300STeeZ said:


> There are some very nice cars and watches in here!


great place to chill out


----------



## kunyun

2005 Toyota Tundra SR5 

Aquaracer wab2011 blue face automatic


----------



## vanilla.coffee

My little rollerskate...










My watches -
TAG Heuer Carrera 2014-2 (3 months old)
TAG Heuer Kirium F1 (7 years old)


----------



## otown

Personally i dont think this is a douchy thread given TH's long association with motor sports. I currently have a couple of Tags. A Carrera chrono and an Aquaracer full black. The Carrera was a daily wearer for 5 years and now sadly looks it and the Aquaracer has been hogging the wrist time of late. I drive an 07 Maxima and prior to that had an 02 which i drove for 5 years so i've been driving a Maxima for the last 9 years and wearing a Tag on and off for the last 6. My selection criteria for cars and watches share common elements. They have to be performance driven, aesthetically appealing and a (comparative) good value for the price point.


----------



## ctarshus

Here is my contribution...

something old (but, nicely restored):



















and something new (well, it still feels new despite being 3 years old)


----------



## Dieselweasel

Hello guys,

Nice cars that you own |>

While my focus was more on Omega and other brands in the past, an (used) TAG Heuer is now on the way.
I managed to buy a black dial Monza Calibre 36 Chrono
and my current rides are 
- a black 1980s Kawasaki Z 750
- a white 2010 Audi A4 allroad quattro like this one:
http://www.probefahrten.eu/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/audi-a4-allroad-quattro-front.jpg


----------



## BHL

Dieselweasel said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Nice cars that you own |>
> 
> While my focus was more on Omega and other brands in the past, an (used) TAG Heuer is now on the way.
> I managed to buy a black dial Monza Calibre 36 Chrono
> and my current rides are
> - a black 1980s Kawasaki Z 750
> - a white 2010 Audi A4 allroad quattro like this one:
> http://www.probefahrten.eu/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/audi-a4-allroad-quattro-front.jpg


Wouldn't wanna go into muds like that in my Audi!


----------



## Raza

Tag Heuer Monaco Vintage and a 2008 Volkswagen Jetta Wolfsburg 2.0T/6MT

The watch and car are both limited editions. The Wolfsburg, limited to 12,000 (only about 200 with my color and transmission combination) and the watch to 4,000.


----------



## Dieselweasel

BHL said:


> Wouldn't wanna go into muds like that in my Audi!


 I seldom see the white color without any mud on it. It's build for that ... go quattro


----------



## Willypop

Aquaracer and a carrera twin time... and my 78 chevette!


----------



## chambers7867

aquaracer 300m
+








vw gli <the a4 wannbe


----------



## L4rry_B1rd

Yay! I'm feeling the VW love in this thread...

Watch:










Here's a somewhat old pic of my current ride:


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic:










2002 Lexus IS300 Turbo:










2000 AP1 Honda S2000:


----------



## Toothbras

I have an F1 and here is a (borrowed) pic of my ride. Best value for the dollar.


----------



## calibre36

Dieselweasel said:


> Hello guys,
> While my focus was more on Omega and other brands in the past, an (used) TAG Heuer is now on the way.
> I managed to buy a black dial Monza Calibre 36 Chrono
> and my current rides are
> - a black 1980s Kawasaki Z 750
> - a white 2010 Audi A4 allroad quattro like this one:
> http://www.probefahrten.eu/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/audi-a4-allroad-quattro-front.jpg


Wow, interesting similarities in our choices, Dieselweasel! I drive a 2007 Subaru WRX STI, ride a 2009 Kawasaki Ninja 650 and my TAG is the Grand Carrera Calibre 36 in stainless. I love quality engineering, performance and mechanical precision, and for me these choices really fit my personality.


----------



## markinmad

Watch: Carrera









Car: 2011 6-speed TDI Jetta SportWagen


----------



## Babber

Own an Aquaracer WAB.

06 Nissan Xtrail SE
05 Mazda 3GT (5dr)
98 Nissan Altima (only 114k kms :-!)


----------



## edwin16

TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph







Fiesta ST (2005)







Alfa Romeo Spider 2000 QV (1989)


----------



## langn08

My Hybrid Camry








& My new Aquaracer 500M


----------



## enricodepaoli

edwin16 said:


> TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph
> View attachment 408001
> 
> Fiesta ST (2005)
> View attachment 408003
> 
> Alfa Romeo Spider 2000 QV (1989)
> View attachment 408004


I used to have a 1977. Amazingly charming car !

My father had a 1974, back in 1975-76 !


----------



## vol-tag

2010 Volvo C30 T5 R-Design



















TAG Heuer Carrera Tachymetre


----------



## Meniven

Newly acquired Carrera 1887 and i drive my Bella, a '96 Alfa GTV.


----------



## IS300STeeZ

I LOVE the Calibre 1887. Check out the current issue of Watch Time Magazine.


----------



## zs180v6

My Carrera and Planet Ocean









And my ride (Audi S3 Sportback)


----------



## dustoncross

My most recent TAG (still unused) and my old Citroen AX (aka Tiara)


----------



## iam7head

Honda s2000 Ap1
Tag F1 Chrono
Giant TCR C1 full carbon


----------



## IS300STeeZ

^ That S2000 looks sick! Check my post on this page above


----------



## iam7head

IS300STeeZ said:


> ^ That S2000 looks sick! Check my post on this page above


Nice regamaster! I always love those but there's too much 16 years old high school stunna S2k on rota now a day.

can we say from Russia with love? LOL


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Haha I hear you bro.



iam7head said:


> Nice regamaster! I always love those but there's too much 16 years old high school stunna S2k on rota now a day.
> 
> can we say from Russia with love? LOL


----------



## BondandBigM

I have this










And this


----------



## ctarshus

ctarshus said:


> Here is my contribution...


a little update...i turned the r32 in this weekend when the lease expired and bought something a little more practical. sure, i will miss the vr6 engine and all wheel drive, but i won't miss the fuel milage and tire expense.


----------



## pad4

Carrera calibre 16

and here's what started the tag watch thing










And for the winter










And my daily driver - Audi A4 avant sport


----------



## candy287

I have , tag F1 and Aquaracer Grande date (not my pics.)














and my ride is Toronto public transiT:-!


----------



## rsk289

Love the MkII Cooper, above.
Not a watch collector, but bought my first TAG Heuer this week: a '07 Monza CR2113. Totally gorgeous watch - had planned on a Monaco, but this hijacked me as several times more classy, and understated. I know nothing about auto chronographs, but plan to use this every day unless advised otherwise!
Cars:
'65 AC 289 roadster
'68 Mustang 390 fastback
'68 Cooper 'S' - still putting this one together.
As you can see, not into modern electronics. Probably why I bought the Monza.

Oops, forgot - 330 Touring for everyday.


----------



## Johninperth

Here is my GC 17 RS2 and my 93' SS Commodore, which was my first V8, and I dont want to part with it.


----------



## jaeck

Grand Carrera 6 RS + 2008 BMW M3


----------



## Jeep99dad

Here is my Tag









and my Monday thru Sunday, 365 day/year ride... 99 TJ








my boy likes to ride in the Jeep with the top down








I like to make a mess too









that's the car I drive daily to go to work uptown , drive all the down to Clearwater... winter, summer, it does it all! 

I sold this last year


----------



## Mspeedster

Porsche 911 Carrera S

Heuer Monaco Vintage Grey LE


----------



## fspider

Edited


----------



## fspider

............​


----------



## fuggly

This is Post is quite entertaining 

Indy 500 f1 crono
Professional 1000 
Kirum automatic 

Honda crv


----------



## calibre 11

fspider said:


> My son (who has just turned 18 and has reseved his 2007 carrera) and i are big F1 fans. Just come back from Goodwood FOS today in fact:-!
> We often drive to the various F1 tracks in europe. Last year we rocked up to the Italian GP in our Italian spider....wearing Mclaren T-shirts. Bad idea LOL!!!;-) How we laughed:-d​


As an aside, what a tragedy that the move to padle gearboxes means no more transmission gates like yours- what a work of art!


----------



## asiafish

Currently wearing my Calibre 1 Vintage, and riding my Harley-Davidson Night Rod Special


----------



## mastheadmike

Picked up my Monaco Vintage Grey LE a couple months back while in Vegas:









And these are my rides:
BMW R1200GS 30 Years Special Edition








2007 Ducati GT1000


----------



## THG

This is my watch a TH Carrera CV2014-2, shown on a rubber strap and I used to drive a Nissan Pathfinder (olive green) not the colour shown in the picture and now that I relocated to Geneva I drive a smaller but realiable volkswagen polo


----------



## selfwind

My watch, my city ride and my country ride!


----------



## asiafish

Here is my 2009 Harley-Davidson Night Rod Special. Tag Heuer watches are in my sig.


----------



## asiafish

Nice VMax. Yours is faster than mine, BARELY.


----------



## borat4presidente

Not my photo, unfortunately don't have any pictures of it and too lazy to get off the couch to take a picture of it in the garage. 2010 Volvo s40 t5 r-design








Girlfriends car (ever since she moved in she's claimed it for herself): Mercedes GLK 350 AMG (again, not my photo)








and my tag:








My last volvo... miss it so much, best car I've ever had: (my photo)


----------



## tpd80

Link Calibre 6 & 06 Mustang GT


----------



## enricodepaoli

This thread is a joy to look at. It shows quite nice combis of passions from all over


----------



## jd163

My Carrera Day Date Caliber 16 & my two ladies (Ducati 1198 & Honda Fireblade)


----------



## IS300STeeZ

^ One of my favorite Carreras. Nice bikes too.


----------



## AaaVee

This & that!


----------



## Force-1

New rides in our garage.


----------



## TysonJones

I'm new to the forum but I collect cars along with watches so this thread suits me wonderfully. Here we go:

Im at work so I dont have pictures of my tag watches so i'll just post similar pics to the ones I have. I"ll throw in my Omegas as well



























And here are my rides. I have 6 of them, and asked why alot. I simply answer, why not.


----------



## Chmegi

My first post! It seems like im out of my league, but who cares.












Tag link calibre 5. 2004 nissan maxima, love this car. After I paid it off I bought my tag!


----------



## bha1980

My watch: Aquaracer 300M Automatic WAN2110
My ride: 2010 Renault Samsung SM3


----------



## Crate410

My only tag (For now)










My daily driven car, a 2009 Chevy Caprice Impala SS (You guys dont get these in the states)










My baby, The back hole (cause of how much it's cost me to build her) 2006 dodge charger:


----------



## chris c

Some great shots of the watches and cars. I need to practice taking pictures of my watches. My current pictures are poor. Anyway, I own a Tag Heuer 2000 Exclusive Automatic (precursor to the Aquaracer line) and a BMW 325ci.


----------



## krisbuquet

I'm sure many of you all know what a Toyota Prius looks like; ugly as sin but it constantly gets me 50/mpg lol.

So I drive a 2009 Prius, 2011 Harley Davidson Street Glide, and wear a Carrera Calibre 5 and Carrera Calibre 1 Vintage (pick up my Aquaracer 500m full black from my AD tomorrow).





















-Kris


----------



## qadhi

*TAG Heuer Monaco Calibre 12*









*BMW E60*


----------



## AussieAlex

Monaco Gulf, Carrera Titanium, '69 Mustang


----------



## napel

2005 Land Rover LR3 and Grand Carrera


----------



## Little Squid

As one might expect, lots of car-lovers on this forum. As for my ride, I prefer my 2010 Prius. It's efficient, practical, quiet, and techy. I never thought driving a Prius could be so much fun. Not thrilling in the driver's car sense, but it's addictive because the onboard display makes trying to score the max mpgs per tank much like a game.









Oh yeah....my Tag? Carrera Calibre 5 and a series 2000 from the 90's.


----------



## Sam63

2009 (Black Pearl) VW Scirocco 2.0 DSG and Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 17 - Steve McQueen CW2113-0

First pic taken with Eilean Donan castle in the background.

Second after 2 coats of Zymol Glasur


----------



## boeing767

I'm not yet a owner of TAG Heuer watch, but i will be shortly (within one or three months) ;-) -> (Formula 1 TAG WAH1011.BA0854 Formula 1 Grande Date) 
But at least I can say that i'm very happy with my Audi A3 (now for about 3 years)


----------



## BHL

I know this thread is old, but here are some pictures of my car and watches (finally). 

Here's my 3.5 year old Audi A4, followed by pics of Carrera and Planet Ocean.


----------



## Beckerman

Hello, first post. 

Decided to buy myself a Monaco a few months ago so started looking into this forum. Having come to watches and Tag Heuer in particular from my interest in cars and motor sport this thread got my interest, for the record, although not a Tag owner yet I'm currently driving an Alfa Romeo Giulietta Multiair Veloce.


----------



## BHL

That's a sexy car. Alfa Romeo should start selling their cars in North America again.


----------



## bluefoam

I am a traditionalist.

Watches should be Swiss
Cars should be Italian
4x4 should be Toyota...

I wear a Monaco









My car is an Alfa 159








My desert car is an FJ Cruiser


----------



## Beckerman

BHL said:


> That's a sexy car. Alfa Romeo should start selling their cars in North America again.


Thanks, didn't expect that kind of feedback from North America.


----------



## Monocrom

I still recall riding in the family car years ago, and driving past one of the last Alfa-Romeo dealerships in New York. Judging by the offerings back then, I'm not surprised that the brand decided to pull out of the North American market. Had they had the type of cars they do now, it would have been a different story.


----------



## enricodepaoli

BHL said:


> That's a sexy car. Alfa Romeo should start selling their cars in North America again.


It's likely that they will, as their parent company FIAT re-entered North America by buying part of Chrysler.


----------



## MarkJnK

Used to wear more expensive watches and drive faster German cars, but age, experience, and a divorce have made me rethink things. Now I am thoroughly satisfied with these two.. and the gas savings from the Hybrid help pay for more watches.


----------



## BHL

When I travelled Italy last year I've seen many Alfa Romeos. Hope to see them soon here in North America.



Beckerman said:


> Thanks, didn't expect that kind of feedback from North America.


----------



## Little Squid

bluefoam said:


> I am a traditionalist.
> 
> Watches should be Swiss
> Cars should be Italian
> 4x4 should be Toyota...


What about women?


----------



## Monocrom

Little Squid said:


> What about women?


Those should be Italian too . . . so they know how to properly cook.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## rosborn

TAG Heuer 300M Quartz Aquaracer Chronograph.

Specialized Roubaix Expert Carbon Fiber Road Bike.

Specialized Stumjumper Comp Mountain Bike

You did say watches and rides, right?


----------



## BMWRINO

*Grand Carrera Calibre 6 RS WAV511A.BA0900

*























*

...and
**

**BMW 2004 530i (E60) - Sapphire Black | Sport | Premium | NAV | Logic 7*
Wheels & Suspension : DPE R07 Variant S Gloss Black with Polished Lip 20x8.5 front 20x10 rear | Falken FK452 tires 245/30/20 front 275/30/20 rear | H&R Coilovers
Performance : Sprint Booster | Speed Innovation ECU tuning | Remus Quad Exhaust | RPi Ram Air Induction
Exterior : Smoked Tail Lights | M5 trunk spoiler | AC Schnitzer style roof spoiler | 35% tint all around | M5 trunk finisher | M-Tech body kit | Euro Stickers | AC Schnitzer style carbon fiber diffuser | carbon fiber hood/trunk/steering emblems | carbon fiber grilles | carbon fiber door pillars | Hamann style carbon fiber splitter
Interior : AC Schnitzer style pedals | AC Schnitzer style e-brake handle | AC Schnitzer style shifter | AC Schnitzer style iDrive knob
Lighting : HID 8000K headlights & foglights | Smoked LED Side Lenses | MTEC v2 Angel Eyes
*
*


----------



## mususk266

Seat Leon Cupra modified by RBN tuning, dyno at Exelixis motorsport mesured 337hp/477Nm @ 3800rpm


----------



## Protest

I always make sure my Tags match my shoes..which always match the Lamborghini I decide to drive that day.


----------



## Plat0

370Z and new owner of a TAG aquaracer.


----------



## trinity027

My TAG...










My Ride...


----------



## Monocrom

Protest said:


> Lol that was sarcasm. I know it's tough to detect on the internet but I thought the Lamborghini thing would give it away haha.


He was out of line. I knew you were being sarcastic. In all honesty though, a Lamborghini reference on most sites would constitute blatant sarcasm. On WUS, yes; we do have members who own exotic sports cars.


----------



## nuovorecord

Protest said:


> Lol that was sarcasm. I know it's tough to detect on the internet but I thought the Lamborghini thing would give it away haha.


It was the "which Lamborghini" part that was the tip off!


----------



## Mspeedster

BMWRINO, that's an awesome pic! |>


----------



## kpmgsn

I'd have to disagree with the "douchey" comment Feb 21st.
Either you care too much about what other people think about your status, or you're jealous of others in theirs. 
I drive a 2011 Chevy Silverado , but I USED to drive a 1999 Dodge Dakota. I don't own a TAG.....yet. But what if I did?
Could you tell my net worth based on my Aquaracer and my '99 Dakota?

I've also owned a Volvo S60 Turbo...so really, your statement is moot.
I don't own a BMW but could afford one. Just choose to spend my $ elsewhere.

Just take the question for its face value. What TAG, what car.


----------



## kpmgsn

Oh, and Protest, if you DID own 6 Lambos, which one's would you own, and what watches to match?
Personally I'm partial to the Countaches of the 80's, .






or the Murcielagos from early 2000's...


----------



## Drop of a Hat

'06 F1 Red Chrono. My first "nice" watch. I don't seem to have a pic tho. And its awaiting its second battery change.

I drive an '07 Jeep Liberty Base with the 3.7L V6










Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Renoldi

My newest arrival


----------



## RTea

BMWRINO said:


> *Grand Carrera Calibre 6 RS WAV511A.BA0900
> 
> *
> View attachment 658079
> 
> 
> View attachment 658080
> 
> 
> View attachment 658076
> 
> *
> 
> ...and
> **
> 
> **BMW 2004 530i (E60) - Sapphire Black | Sport | Premium | NAV | Logic 7*
> Wheels & Suspension : DPE R07 Variant S Gloss Black with Polished Lip 20x8.5 front 20x10 rear | Falken FK452 tires 245/30/20 front 275/30/20 rear | H&R Coilovers
> Performance : Sprint Booster | Speed Innovation ECU tuning | Remus Quad Exhaust | RPi Ram Air Induction
> Exterior : Smoked Tail Lights | M5 trunk spoiler | AC Schnitzer style roof spoiler | 35% tint all around | M5 trunk finisher | M-Tech body kit | Euro Stickers | AC Schnitzer style carbon fiber diffuser | carbon fiber hood/trunk/steering emblems | carbon fiber grilles | carbon fiber door pillars | Hamann style carbon fiber splitter
> Interior : AC Schnitzer style pedals | AC Schnitzer style e-brake handle | AC Schnitzer style shifter | AC Schnitzer style iDrive knob
> Lighting : HID 8000K headlights & foglights | Smoked LED Side Lenses | MTEC v2 Angel Eyes
> *
> *
> View attachment 658085
> 
> 
> View attachment 658086
> 
> 
> View attachment 658087


I'm like 99.9% sure I recognize your username and car from the e60 forums. My username there is TakmaN in case you recognize my username. Haven't posted there in a while but your car looks sweet!


----------



## BMWRINO

RTea said:


> I'm like 99.9% sure I recognize your username and car from the e60 forums. My username there is TakmaN in case you recognize my username. Haven't posted there in a while but your car looks sweet!


Hey there RTea/Takman...you are actually 100% correct. I couldn't think of a new creative username, so I'm BMWRINO on both forums. I haven't done any mods to my 530i in awhile so I disappeared from the E60 forums. I still keep in touch with some of the NorCal guys like Tony/EuroCarFan and also a few E60 members on Facebook. Funny/cool that we cross paths on WUS! ~Fiel


----------



## Protest

kpmgsn said:


> Oh, and Protest, if you DID own 6 Lambos, which one's would you own, and what watches to match?
> Personally I'm partial to the Countaches of the 80's, .
> View attachment 671008
> or the Murcielagos from early 2000's...
> View attachment 671009


To be honest cars are not my thing. I do like the Diablos and the Murcielagos, but I couldn't tell you anything about them though. I definitely don't belong in this thread haha.


----------



## AF_TT

Aquaracer 
05 Cadillac CTS-V


----------



## thevellman

*Watches: TAG SLR And Calibre S

Rides: Cadillac CTS And 1968 Chevelle SS

I do think our watches and cars can be part of our identity

*


----------



## RTea

BMWRINO said:


> Hey there RTea/Takman...you are actually 100% correct. I couldn't think of a new creative username, so I'm BMWRINO on both forums. I haven't done any mods to my 530i in awhile so I disappeared from the E60 forums. I still keep in touch with some of the NorCal guys like Tony/EuroCarFan and also a few E60 members on Facebook. Funny/cool that we cross paths on WUS! ~Fiel


Indeed! This must mean we have good taste ;-). Love that Grand Carrera and your E60 already looks perfect, I can see nothing that needs to be added, except, maybe, a supercharger?!

Did you make it out to the Slo (San Luis Obispo) meets? I met Tony there and it was pretty fun but haven't had a chance to go again. And I'm vrooming it in my Honda Accord right now so I haven't seen or talked to any of the SoCal guys in a while.


----------



## BMWRINO

RTea said:


> Indeed! This must mean we have good taste ;-). Love that Grand Carrera and your E60 already looks perfect, I can see nothing that needs to be added, except, maybe, a supercharger?!
> 
> Did you make it out to the Slo (San Luis Obispo) meets? I met Tony there and it was pretty fun but haven't had a chance to go again. And I'm vrooming it in my Honda Accord right now so I haven't seen or talked to any of the SoCal guys in a while.


TAG and BMW..great tastes indeed. I haven't gone to any of the SLO meets, but always hear they are good times. I did go to one of the last NorCal meets and got drinks with the SoCal guys, nice group of guys and cars.


----------



## Asad




----------



## rage2

Just picked her up this week, my summer car for this year.

C63 Black Series.


----------



## enricodepaoli

oh yeah !

like.



rage2 said:


> Just picked her up this week, my summer car for this year.
> 
> C63 Black Series.


----------



## FoCsU

Watch: Link chrono 2001:









Car: Toyota Avensis T25 from 2005, 2.0 petrol engine and have 100 000km on the clock right now 
(picture below taken in my hometown of Tampere, local tourrist attraction on the backround is the Näsinneula needle)


----------



## Silversurfer7

Aquaracer & Mazda 2


----------



## FoCsU

rage2 said:


> Just picked her up this week, my summer car for this year.
> 
> C63 Black Series.


Holy s**t thats one nice car, have a good summer! b-)
(I'm sure U will)


----------



## msteiner0539

Tag Aquaracer CAN 1010, 2012 Mercedes Benz E350 BT.


----------



## DesertGoon

*Kirium and Shiver*

my kirium and shiver... b-)


----------



## giulioungaretti

*Re: Kirium and Shiver*

I love this thread ! keep on posting!


----------



## Norra Norra

*My Carreras*


----------



## V_D_T

*Re: My Carreras*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and my rides....

2004 Audi S4 4.2 V8 Quattro (Tiptronic with Paddleshift)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and slightly more sensible....

Audi A5 3.0TDi Quattro Sport


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Norra I have no idea how I managed to reply to your post specifically and not the thread!! Wasnt meant!


----------



## Norra Norra

*Re: My Carreras*

You did it the right way, technically you replied to the main thread, it's just that when you add pics it asks for a subject line and the default is the previous post's subject. Kind of a weird feature, in mine I deleted the previous subject and wrote my own. Love that A5! I wish they would bring the TDI version to the states, our gas is getting pretty pricey too.


----------



## V_D_T

*Re: My Carreras*



Norra Norra said:


> You did it the right way, technically you replied to the main thread, it's just that when you add pics it asks for a subject line and the default is the previous post's subject. Kind of a weird feature, in mine I deleted the previous subject and wrote my own. Love that A5! I wish they would bring the TDI version to the states, our gas is getting pretty pricey too.


If I am honest the performance difference between the S4 and the A5 is practically insignificant. about 0.5sec slower 0-60mph according to the official figures, although the A5 is pretty economical. Theres something about the noise of the V8 though!!


----------



## Split Second

*Re: My Carreras*



Norra Norra said:


> Love that A5! I wish they would bring the TDI version to the states, our gas is getting pretty pricey too.


Definitely wish that we had more engine/transmission configurations here in the US.


----------



## Simon Finglas

*Re: My Carreras*

Not to take this thread too seriously....

My TAG..








My Ride!!!







€750,000, 120db Whelan siren, 350bhp and she's fast!b-)


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: My Carreras*



Simon Finglas said:


> Not to take this thread too seriously....
> 
> My TAG..
> 
> My Ride!!!
> View attachment 706144
> 
> €750,000, 120db Whelan siren, 350bhp and she's fast!b-)


The TAGs are the same in the States... but the firetrucks aren't!  I bet that ride is a screamer...


----------



## Beckerman

*Re: My Carreras*



Norra Norra said:


> View attachment 700319
> 
> View attachment 700323


The 993, a true connoisseur's choice. I would even sell my watch to help pay for a 993 C4S.


----------



## Norra Norra

*Re: My Carreras*



Beckerman said:


> The 993, a true connoisseur's choice. I would even sell my watch to help pay for a 993 C4S.


Do it!!!! It may be a more affordable car then you think. Values have been ticking upwards so the only real cost is maintenance and repairs, though if you get a leak in the wrong spot or have to replace something major, it adds up quick. You could probably add 2-3k miles per year and sell the car down the line for what you paid for it. I use the car on the weekends only to keep the miles down, but it is so much fun to drive!


----------



## Simon Finglas

*Re: My Carreras*

_"The TAGs are the same in the States... but the firetrucks aren't!







I bet that ride is a screamer..."_

She's can move alright! US trucks are much heavier, this thing will hit 75-80 mph on a motorway. Not bad for 12 tonne!


----------



## jonbrett88

my link









and my car with some july 4 spirit


----------



## WnS

Not my car, but the same model.










That's all I can afford. Wish I lived in the states. After a year or 2 of work, I could buy a Mustang GT for $35K or BMW335i for $45K. In Australia, the prices are $130K and $100K respectively.


----------



## camb66

love my Saab


----------



## TISSOT PRX

BMWs feature quite a few times here. There appears to be a light link between ownership of BMW and tag heuer. 
If I have to make a casual guess , I would have guessed more correlation between Mercedes Benz & tag heuer. 

Of course in most cases the car u drive has little bearing to watch u wear and the reverse is also true IMHO.


----------



## davidrrg

and my brand new car... excelent one..








peel trident


----------



## drchuck72

I have a Tag Monaco (blue dial, non chrono with blue gator strap) and a Kirium F1. You all know what they look like and I don't have any photos of them.

I do have some pics of some other watches I own


























The blue one is my current ride. It's an 09 E92 M3 in LeMans Blue. My previous ride was an 03 E46 M3 Cab. In the picture it has the optional removable hardtop that I used in the winter and at the track.


----------



## Eeeb

Ooooh a removable hardtop! Nice. I confess I used to collect vintage BMWs. I still have an 88 L6. Past about 92 they become too electronic. That hinders garage shop mechanics. 

Collecting watches is a lot cheaper. Service is too!


----------



## morons

I remembered i have seen your license plate on HWY 401 sometimes....


----------



## jhunter3

daily wearer








Days when I need to bring the bling








Been through Mercedes, 2 Bimmers, for various reasons settled on Lexus. Currently drive IS 350; lusting for GS 350 F-sport!


----------



## PaulK




----------



## Eeeb

PaulK said:


>


Ooooohhhh, Inka! said the man who see everything in BMW colors :-d


----------



## vidizzle

just before spring break nationals in daytona


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS

Tag Heuer Link Calibre 16 Day/Date Chrono and I drive a 2012 Inferno Orange Camaro SS


----------



## ChelseaFan

F1 Grande-VWRabbit


----------



## Mrporky

seems like nobody can beat mine yet.. lol..

watch:








my ride:


----------



## ChelseaFan

Mrporky said:


> seems like nobody can beat mine yet.. lol..
> 
> watch:
> View attachment 761512
> 
> 
> my ride:
> View attachment 761513


Sweet bike. I'll give you my car for your Carrera haha


----------



## miguel59

Carrera Calibre 5






Aquaracer alarm.






Citroen DS4 DSport.






Porsche Boxster.


----------



## bha1980

My Tag: WAN2110
My Rides: Old one on the right (waiting to be sold): 2010 Renault Samsung SM3 Le Plus
New one on the left: 2010 Mercedes Benz GLK 220 CDI 4Matic BlueEfficiency
















Sorry for the bad quality pics; took it from my Blackberry!


----------



## F1_Motogp

Definitely a collaboration of TAGs and cars. It is the most Racing inspired brand. Names like Formlua 1, Monaco, Indy 500, Carrera. Would love to own one soon.


----------



## darms

Tag: Carrera CV2010-0 CL4483








Rides: VW Golf & Subaru Impreza


----------



## woundedtiger40

I own various tag heuer watches but I often wear Monaco 69 & I drive BMW 5 series 525d M-Sport  (black colour


----------



## woundedtiger40

Mrporky said:


> seems like nobody can beat mine yet.. lol..
> 
> watch:
> View attachment 761512
> 
> 
> my ride:
> View attachment 761513


that's the best ride


----------



## fdm79

This is my ride... lol

At least 14 days every month... I fly these puppies to oil rigs.

My norwegian wife is the one taking care of this one in the picture and the other is just me hehe.















And this is my newest "precious"... Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage Chronograph CAS2111.BA0730 ! (Bought it in Buenos Aires Duty Free last Thursday and posted on the Carrera Club thread) 
I'm really loving this watch and can't take my eyes of it ! My next step is the IWC Portuguese Chronograph !


----------



## Eeeb

So what is your wife wearing??


----------



## fdm79

Well... We were in Belém. 
A city in the extreme north of Brazil where there is a base for offshore flights... This city is more or less 2 degrees south of equator line... Hence, no seasons... 30 degrees Celsius during the whole year (yucky)...

Then, go figure  

The problem was taking her in the hangar like this.


----------



## Eeeb

fdm79 said:


> Well... We were in Belém.
> A city in the extreme north of Brazil where there is a base for offshore flights... This city is more or less 2 degrees south of equator line... Hence, no seasons... 30 degrees Celsius during the whole year (yucky)...
> 
> Then, go figure
> 
> The problem was taking her in the hangar like this.


I don't know doodle squat (i.e. nothing) about women's clothing... I was asking what watch is she wearing? I hope it is an Elysse or an AlterEgo or the like ... If you tell me it is a Seiko then I say you are neglecting your wife!! :-d


----------



## fdm79

Ahahah... Well, I really thought you were asking about clothes because it's a bit uncommon to be dressed like this close to a heavy duty aircraft and specially due to the fact I was wearing my uniform... Hehe... Silly me !

Back to the watches, in this picture, she was wearing a stupid Guess (I know... My fault) but she doesn't mind so much.
However, since she knows I love watches and given the fact that I bought my brand new Carrera 4 days ago at a duty free and she was with me, it was inevitable to buy her a Michael Kors Chronograph Rose. At least, I think it's better and more apprecciated among girls...

Actually, Eeeb, if I ask her if she wants to go to a Tag boutique to pick a model or to Sephora to buy makeup, no doubt she would go for the second option ! Lucky me and my pocket


----------



## Mojo31

My daughter recently turned 16 and took my commuter car. Of course, I had to replace it (fun car in the background):


----------



## dela

Favorite watch on the wrist favorite ride in the middle 


all white everything..


----------



## StevieJ

Great thread. I think Watches and Cars go hand in hand.

As soon as my 1983 Nissan Skyline DR30 is finished I'll post that up. Would love to do a classic Porsche next.


----------



## AllanM3

Monaco and drive a BMW M3 and a Range Rover


----------



## TM74

My watch:








My rides (my car's only use is shipping the kids around and getting me to the trails to ride these):


----------



## N.Caffrey




----------



## 3zero7

:-d


----------



## Ozy




----------



## WFwatchguy

Formula 1 + Porsche Boxster


----------



## systemcrasher

Carerra Calibre 16 Day/Date and Renault Megane RS250 (Black) + Merc E350 (White)


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## djpatrick35

I don't know about that. I can see what you're saying from a certain extent, but a lot of watch enthusiasts are car enthusiasts and vice versa. You don't have to be well off to get what you like if you're good with your money or if you value automobiles. I worked two jobs out of college and bought my first Corvette when I was starting out because I love cars and that was way more important to me than a big crazy house.

I was a car nut WAAAY before I became a watch nut. The same things that draw me to cars draws me to watches: design, engineering, etc.

Now, to the original post, I own a Tag Heuer Carrera and a 2009 Dodge Challenger SRT8 and a 2012 Corvette Grand Sport.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Nice fleet above! 

* need to add your TAG HEUER Carrera to your signature


----------



## sham927

Wow, some really nice cars you TH owners drive!!

Unfortunately I live in the Netherlands (regarding car tax policy), so no exotic ride for me.. But I like my VW Golf anyway. Here in Tuscani this summer:


----------



## MrMonaco

Monaco 40th CAW211A and an Indy 500 (Work watch) along with a 1972 VW Camper.


----------



## qadhi

Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 12 and Mercedes Benz ML63 AMG


----------



## celldweller

*My fleet*

I'm obviously new around here, but I like this thread. It's nice to see what others are into. For me, it's motorcycles.

My TAG, acquired a few days ago:










My rides include a 2007 Mazda 3, 2006 Honda CBR 600RR, 2007 Buell Firebolt XB9R, and a 2009 Buell 1125R.

















Don't have a picture of all 4. In any case, the use distribution is as follows:
Mazda: Daily driver to/from work.
Honda: My latest project, turning this into a track bike. Slowly making my way there.
Firebolt: This is my mountain bike. Handles turns and twisties like a champ.
1125R: My have fun/go fast bike for the freeway.


----------



## chrisward3

*Re: My fleet*

heres my new Tag Heuer Link Day-Date with my Audi A4


----------



## nsx_23

Aquaracer Calibre S Lewis Hamilton edition. And currenty training to fly these:


----------



## MrMonaco

Watch










Car


----------



## PR200

Cool thread......

This is me in a nutshell.

Watch.










I also have a thing for vintage bmx bikes (weird 'eh) so this one is my daily scoot at the moment.....










Car wise it is this and a Subaru Liberty (Legacy) 3.0R wagon.










Thanks for a informative site!

PR200


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## rage2

Continuing with my Mercedes obsession, my new winter ride, 2012 CLS550 4Matic...










My summer ride, which is now parked for the winter, C63 Black Series:


----------



## enricodepaoli

Amazing cars, amazing photos, amazing brands. Mercedes-Benz and TAG Heuer go very well together!



rage2 said:


> Continuing with my Mercedes obsession, my new winter ride, 2012 CLS550 4Matic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My summer ride, which is now parked for the winter, C63 Black Series:


----------



## issey.miyake

I'll chime in

My watch:










My Car:


----------



## dogen

best dogen


----------



## Eeeb

Yeh, right! LOL (American expression indicating doubt )


----------



## Terpits

I care for my watch more than the car...


----------



## Johninperth

*Re: My Carreras*

Here is my Tag grand carrera 17 and my Holden SS 6.0L


----------



## Johninperth

Nice ride


dogen said:


> best dogen


----------



## redgto

White dial Calibre 16 Carrera day date
A4 Avant & 66 GTO


----------



## Eeeb

I used to have a '68 Goat (GTO) ragtop, the one with the Endura nose. I could get rubber at 60mph ... one of the few cars I really miss (it was stolen and never recovered). Enjoy!!


----------



## neal71

Neal


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## lowcel

This thread is absolutely amazing, all of the beautiful watches and automobiles. I'm certainly out of my league here but I'm going to post anyway.










Lexus CT200h










Some of my other "rides".


----------



## Surfstang2020

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday thru Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday:


Wow would love to drive that race car you run the endurance series? Daytona ?

Sent from your moms phone


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Chief F1 Fan

One of my rides:








my newest acquisition:


----------



## Mrporky

lowcel said:


> This thread is absolutely amazing, all of the beautiful watches and automobiles. I'm certainly out of my league here but I'm going to post anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexus CT200h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my other "rides".


sick BMC TT!! if i were you i would have sold the focus and buy another tag or add it to your tag heuer funds.. lol..


----------



## lowcel

Mrporky said:


> sick BMC TT!! if i were you i would have sold the focus and buy another tag or add it to your tag heuer funds.. lol..


Thank you. Focus is actually my newest bike, it is going to be serving Winter duty. I haven't even had the chance to ride it yet.

Sent from my fancy etch-a-sketch.


----------



## Jazx83

Watch







2011.5 Volvo XC60 T6 R-Design














2006 BMW K1200 R Girlfriend not included :-d


----------



## Black5

My Tag Heuer Sports Elegance Chrono which still does regular duty.







Mercedes AMG C55 W203 for daily duty.







BMW X5 4.8is for carrying important stuff. (Such as wife and kids).








You may have noticed that I've an affinity for Black cars.
The Black 5 online pseudonym was first used on BMW forums with this car







But Pre-dates it to when I had Black5 vanity plates on a Ford TX5 Turbo at about the same time I bought the watch. (Local variation on the Mazda 626).


----------



## enricodepaoli

Mine: 1983 Mercedes-Benz 280SL / Tag Heuer 2000 Classic automatic

Hers: 2005 Mercedes-Benz A160 / Tag Heuer 2000 Exclusive automatic ladies


----------



## Bueller67

My LINK and F1








My daily driver








My winter time entertainment


----------



## mususk266

i see everybody presenting bykes, motos, trucks and so on and ive decided to show all my cars so:

allready presented my beast, my weekend car: Leon Cupra, petrol engine, 337bhp / 477nm @ 3800rpm tunned by RBN tunning















now my wifes car: Altea Freetack, diesel engine, 205bhp / 425nm at 1500rpm tunned by RBN















and my everyday car: Audi a6 allroad, diesel engine, 210bhp / 450nm at 1400rpm tunned by RBN


----------



## Terpits

WAN... Wrangler... Spider-man keychain


----------



## BlackM4

Cars and Watches go together Like James Bond and Omega. I'm obsessed with Cars, Watches, bicycles and Guns etc... So here's my entry.
Tag Carrera Chrono Calibre 16 07 Maserati Quattroporte F1 and Trek Madone 4.7 


To the guys that posted the vintage BMX... you rule! To the guy who said this is douchy.. that comment was douchy.

Regards
Don


----------



## faticone

Terpits said:


> WAN... Wrangler... Spider-man keychain


I thought I would be one of the only Jeepers '09 Wrangler 2dr |>


----------



## NedSchneebly

Tag:









Car:


----------



## Dastick

Watch: 
Car:
Truck:
Bike:


----------



## Eeeb

Nice scenery... bet you are in the truck now a lot more than on the bike :-d The Canadian Rockies are beautiful!!


----------



## Gorman22

Aquaracer and Carrera Twin Time, F-150.


----------



## Dastick

Eeeb said:


> Nice scenery... bet you are in the truck now a lot more than on the bike :-d The Canadian Rockies are beautiful!!


Yup, bit more time in the truck right now. I couldn't agree more about the beauty of this area!


----------



## watch_rookie

Tag Carrera Fangio limited ed. and Audi A3
Sportback 1.8t.

Purposely avoided the S3 model or any S-Line option as I dislike the flat bottom steering wheel and need superb fuel economy for low km daily comfort small car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JetstreamZ07

Here is my inventory:


----------



## drunken monkey

I spot a theme there.
Any more El Primero watches other than those two?


----------



## JetstreamZ07

Just those two.....for now. I'm actually in the market to sell the Carrera and posted an add. Have the leather band to go with it.."new" all the way around. They should really have a section for selling Tag Heuer watches in the Tag Heuer section.

I love my Link Calibre 36..very comfortable watch to wear. Hate to say it, but I like the Link better than the Carrera...going to try a Rolex Explorer II next I think...until another cool el primero comes along for Tag Heuer.


----------



## Norm S

White aquaracer 300m chronograph to go with the merc
Omega speedy pro to go with the range


----------



## enricodepaoli

I like Tag Heuer - Mercedes-Benz combination b-)


----------



## donk

Here's a shot from today in my XF


----------



## extremeride22

Love cars, bicycles, skis and of course watches, contemplating getting the MP4-12C watch from TAG. Currently I own one of these babies and may also add a Mikrograph 1/100th.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extremeride22

I think this does my watch justice 👍👍. Cheers.....🍷🍷


----------



## Eeeb

extremeride22 said:


> I think this does my watch justice . Cheers.....
> View attachment 1370623


I give up... I recognize the watch at least! :-d


----------



## GEZ7ch

I take the bus lol  

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumejunkie

Love the pics guys! Don't care if it's daily driver,sports car, lux,firetruck or bike they are all good! My only Tag so far:F1 indy 500 and my Mopar 10 Challenger #421 of 500 USA


----------



## anonymousmoose

Bought our first new car in November, Audi Quattro. Had a Mercedes C200 AMG kitted before.



















Bought this on Saturday.


----------



## Rudi K

Super Glide, and really super vintage 1500 ('93 or '94).


----------



## Baciu91

Tag Heuer Aquaracer + Mercedes A180









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kovalchuk




----------



## L216

Carrera Day/date 16 and ISF


----------



## gmendoza

extremeride22 said:


> I think this does my watch justice . Cheers.....
> View attachment 1370623


Awesome!! Post pics of the whole Mclaren!


----------



## Munch520

New TAG owner as of yesterday!

















I like blue


----------



## qadhi

my third Tag Heuer..Carrera (50th Anniversary) Calibre 1887 Jack Heuer Edition + BMW X5M


----------



## jeffgo888

Aquaracer 300 calibre 16 and my trusty steed M3....
I should have had the formula one orange auto on...but that's for tomorrow....lol...thanks guys...love your carreras...


----------



## stang13

Here is mine


----------



## kelrod

Aqua Racer CAP 2120 and Lincoln MKX


----------



## sherpa7

I currently own a Aquaracer Professional and Formula 1. Here are a couple of my rides.


----------



## Eeeb

sherpa7 said:


> I currently own a Aquaracer Professional and Formula 1. Here are a couple of my rides.
> View attachment 1961906
> 
> View attachment 1961914
> 
> View attachment 1961930


Given the vibration levels of two of your three rides, it is good thing they are quartz!


----------



## sherpa7

Eeb,

I do all the rough stuff with my Citizen watch which I bought in 1989. This watch has been a tank and is very special to me and I don't think twice for using it for any activity. Back in the late 90s I went to Bora Bora for 1 week. I was staying in a over the water hut with a big deck on it. On the second day, a storm rolled in and washed my Citizen off of the deck. I had carelessly left it there the night before. The shallow bay we were staying in was quite large with an average depth of 20 feet. I searched for that watch for my whole trip. On the last day, I went for my last swim and saw a refection of light probably 20 yards away on the bottom. I dove down and what do you know, I found my watch. Since that day, it is one of my prized possessions. I paid $120 for it back in 1989.

Here is a pic of the watch


----------



## Eeeb

The modern "it takes a licking and keeps on ticking" watch :-d


----------



## blckstnlwyr

My Tag:










My Ride:










2009 Cadillac CTS-V. Stock . . . for now.


----------



## Norm S

My tags 

























My ride

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danaspringer

Link Calibre 16 and Audi SQ5







Aquaracer Calibre 5 and my Audi SQ5


----------



## Grommet

Oh dear, reading this thread I think I might inadvertently by wearing a TAG and driving a BMW (black M3 for good measure lol) be a bit of a flashy ......... showoff...

Not really the case though Bought the watch because it looked elegant/understated to my eyes and the car because I'm a bit of a petrolhead.


----------



## Grommet

jeffgo888 said:


> Aquaracer 300 calibre 16 and my trusty steed M3....
> I should have had the formula one orange auto on...but that's for tomorrow....lol...thanks guys...love your carreras...


Very nice, is that an E36? It looks to be in excellent condition


----------



## kphyde324

Cool to see all of the e90s and e92s here, here's mine.


----------



## amec

18 year old Toyota Prado, BMWR1200GS and a KTM500EXC and the Hard core off road Nissan XTrail.

Location of images are from top to bottom. Far North Western Australia near Kununurra. Intersection, New South Wales, South Australia and Queensland borders. Lue, New South Wales. Turon River near Capertee, New South Wales.

Forgot to mention the watch, Carrera Caliber S. Not the best shot, sorry.


----------



## Soonere39

kphyde324 said:


> Cool to see all of the e90s and e92s here, here's mine.


If you want E90s, here is mine and my sons. Wide has the W212.


----------



## Black5

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Friday:


I declare you the winner of the interwebs. 
This thread need go no further as far as I am concerned.

Unless there is another 288GTO plated car on the Internet, another picture of this exact car features on my PC desktop at work.

It makes me smile every day I fire up the PC at work.
Please Mr. WP, don't ask me take it down...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## gossler

BMW Z4 M Roadster!
View attachment 7532906
View attachment 7532914


----------



## Sourabh

*TAG Owners & Your Rides*










Giant Mountain Bike


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Black5 said:


> I declare you the winner of the interwebs.
> This thread need go no further as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Unless there is another 288GTO plated car on the Internet, another picture of this exact car features on my PC desktop at work.
> 
> It makes me smile every day I fire up the PC at work.
> Please Mr. WP, don't ask me take it down...
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


My pic, not my car. Saw this beauty at Road America, Elkhart Lake, WI

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldbore556




----------



## Loofa

*TAG Owners & Your Rides*










----


















NYClife...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

HSV Senator Signature #336
with
Tag Heuer Carrera Monaco Grand Prix #1937
[Idea stolen from @jconli - who did it much better ;-)]

















[video]http://vid201.photobucket.com/albums/aa319/Vournazos/HSV%20Senator%20Signature%20MY15/DE43FCC7-3B9D-4F05-931B-BD7D1AA12AA8.mp4[/video]


----------



## papawangsta

*Re: TAG Owners & Your Rides*



Loofa said:


> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYClife...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh haha, I know exactly where you at.

Here's my limo ride. They come picking me up every single day and ONLY cost $2.75. :-d


----------



## Canuck Doc

Carrera day/date 43mm on bracelet, 1996 Acura NSX black, targa.


----------



## Spartan.Ex

My TAG:







My ride:







Seat Leon 1.8 TSI DSG7, basically VW Golf VII made in Spain with different body and interior. But now I am tired of burning dinosaurs so I also have Tesla Model III on preorder.


----------



## Rebnats

Honda Civic SR

























In the Past


----------



## Ard

This is one of my Tag's; Silver Aquaracer with Pacific Silver Salmon



This is what I drive to work, an Alaskan sports car.


----------



## danewilson77

Watch:










Ride:










S7 Edge, out


----------



## NedSchneebly

danewilson77 said:


> Watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S7 Edge, out


Damn Dane, you've really upped your watch game! Hope all the Mafia brethren are well. Your zhp is looking amazing as always. Still miss mine.

-zhpnsnv

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

